# Looking to mod surefire E1L outdoorsman



## Megalamuffin (Apr 6, 2022)

Hey folks. So I have an E1L that I would really like to modify and I’m not sure who would do this kind of work or if everything I want is even feasible. I’ll list off what I’m looking for and see where this goes.

The main thing is a nichia 219b 3000k emitter, or if there’s a 3000k 519a that may be considered. I want the best possible regulated driver and the ability to use a 3.7v lithium ion battery or cr123 and keep the same brightness with either battery type. Bonus if it can be used with 2aa body but not essential. The beam profile needs to stay as close to stock as possible, and the brightness levels similar as well. I want to stay true to the outdoorsman line and prioritize runtime over brightness. Low mode in the range of 10-15 lumens and high 80-100. Now the next requirement may not be feasible at all and I just have no idea, but if it could run at least 8 hours of regulated high output with a cr123 that would be really fantastic. I also may want it potted depending on cost. I don’t necessarily need extreme durability but it sure doesn’t hurt and gives peace of mind. Would that also be feasible?


----------



## ledbetter (Apr 6, 2022)

Save the hassle and just get another light! Malkoff md1 hi/lo m61n/w LL. Personally I like M91w for that big hot spot. Runs fine for lower lumen(100?)on a primary or 18350 for 2/3 output of about 5-600 lumen. Sorry if I wasn’t any help.🙃


----------

